# How Not To Store Taps & Dies



## JimDawson (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2016)

No for sure I wouldn't store them outdoors either.

David


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 31, 2016)

I would definitely not mate the taps and dies.  It's not good for the cutting edges and you could end up jamming them and breaking teeth.

Edit:  Sorry Jim, I saw the picture first and had an instant reaction.  Then I saw your title.


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 31, 2016)

I wasn't sure if I should laugh, cry, or just get angry........


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 31, 2016)

CRY --- Cutting edges should never touch in storage or any other time for that matter.

 "Billy G"


----------



## steve323 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yikes.  Was that at a garage sale?  Might be OK to pick them up for a few cents on the dollar.

Steve


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 31, 2016)

steve323 said:


> Was that at a garage sale?



Local Craigslist ad.


----------



## microshop dinker (Mar 31, 2016)

Buyer BEWARE!!


----------



## Wireaddict (Apr 2, 2016)

In spite of the way they're displayed It appears they were well taken care of since there's no rust or old grease & chips on them.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2016)

David S said:


> No for sure I wouldn't store them outdoors either.
> 
> David



XD !!!   Hah hah hah hah!

Bernie


----------



## TommyD (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd still take a look at them


----------

